# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Chiêm ngưỡng thảm cỏ đỏ đẹp mê hồn - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

(Du lịch Trung Quốc) - Mùa thu là thời điểm các vùng đất của Trung Quốc chuyển màu rực rỡ nhất. Trong khi hầu hết khách du lịch đổ xô đến các nước phương Tây ngắm lá vàng rơi thì một số người lại đến thăm công viên thủy sinh Yueyawanở Liêu Ninh, Trung Quốc để ngắm đồng cỏ ngập nước màu đỏ rực tuyệt đẹp.



Hàng năm, từ tháng 9 - tháng 10, đồng cỏ trong công viên này lại thay đổi màu sắc từ đỏ sang tím và nâu khiến không ít khách du lịch phải ngỡ ngàng và trầm trồ.



Nếu muốn ngắm kỹ hơn và bao quát hơn, bạn có thể đi trên một cây cầu bằng gỗ uốn khúc theo từng ngóc ngách của cả thảm cỏ mênh mông, tha hồ chụp ảnh thoải mái luôn.



Bên cạnh những thảm cỏ rực đỏ, công viên cũng là nơi ở tạm thời cho nhiều loài chim di cư, bao gồm một số loài quý hiếm như sếu đầu đỏ. Chính ví thế, kháchdu lịch đến đây không chỉ để ngắm thảm cỏ ngập nước có màu sắc độc đáo này mà còn ngắm tận mắt những chú chim tuyệt đẹp vào tháng 3 đến tháng 10 hàng năm.





Công viên Yueyawan còn có những khu vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn như: bảo tàng nhỏ trưng bày các động vật hoang dã và hệ sinh thái ngập nước; một khu nhà của các loài chim khác nhau, khu cưỡi ngựa và khu đua xe cho trẻ em.



Để đến đây, bạn có thể bắt xe lửa từ Bắc Kinh và mất khoảng 7 tiếng để đến nơi. Các bạn cũng có thể chọn tàu cao tốc đi cho nhanh, chỉ mất hơn 3 tiếng một chút. Nếu muốn "cưỡi ngựa xem hoa", vừa đi vừa thăm thú, bạn có thể chọn xe bus, vừa rẻ lại vừa tha hồ ngắm cảnh. 



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

